# Test- Do you prefer thin or fat people?



## JayInBuff (Jul 17, 2008)

I found this link to a Harvard study that "requires the ability to distinguish faces of people who are obese and people who are thin. It often reveals an automatic preference for thin people relative to fat people."


https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/Launch?study=/user/education/weight/weight.expt.xml


It told me that I have a slight preference for thin people. I'm not sure how accurate it is.

There are a bunch of other tests if you are like me and like taking tests.


----------



## Victim (Jul 17, 2008)

Your Result
Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Fat People compared to Thin People.

Go figure...


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

I have taken this, and I admit I have no idea how it works-- I don't know if I find it accurate. Plus, the photos of people used are weird as hell.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought it was really odd... stupid... whatever.... and yeah, the pictures were really creepy.....




> Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Thin People compared to Fat People.


----------



## Tad (Jul 17, 2008)

The photos are computer manipulated, starting with composite faces, then making them unnaturally thin or fat. That way they try to avoid cross-contamination with attitudes about particular types of faces, aside from the thin and fat part. So yah, our eye perceives them as weird as all get out, but that doesn't change the fat thin part.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 17, 2008)

Seems fairly accurate.



> Your data suggest a strong dislike for People in general.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

edx said:


> The photos are computer manipulated, starting with composite faces, then making them unnaturally thin or fat. That way they try to avoid cross-contamination with attitudes about particular types of faces, aside from the thin and fat part. So yah, our eye perceives them as weird as all get out, but that doesn't change the fat thin part.



I don't get where pressing I or E for words or faces really does anything. I'm too busy trying to remember what I or E is as it changes, not anything else.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 17, 2008)

Your data suggest little to no automatic preference between Thin People and Fat People.


ok...now...where is my cookie and apple juice


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine came back for moderate pref for thin people. I think subconsciously I probably think this, but only because I haven't fully accepted myself due to all the names, and derogatory remarks made by family, public perception etc. I still have a ways to go to love and accept myself. But I see some of the women on here... and they are my weight or above and I think they are freaking GORGEOUS, I only wish I look like them. So yeah, I guess this is due to my self esteem. *shrugs*

But thanks for the link, I thought it was really interesting!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 17, 2008)

I prefer fat people! I knew that I already did, but it is good to know that subconsciously I think the same way. Now I know why I always want the fat person to win on any show, why I can always pick a fat person out in a crowd and why I relate to fat people best.

Yeah to my fat peeps!!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine came back with a slight preference for thin people but I have no idea how/why.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 17, 2008)

This test told me what my emerging pubescent libido told me a decade ago.

Good to see they're putting that Harvard education to use.


----------



## Victim (Jul 17, 2008)

They don't realize that a fat face is full and luscious, not blocked off and then rounded at the corners like the Elephant Man...


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't get where pressing I or E for words or faces really does anything. I'm too busy trying to remember what I or E is as it changes, not anything else.



That's why...because it throws you off balance and (theoretically) your subconscious takes over.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, and one of the girls I kept saying was fat was apparently thin, but I think in real life, she was a pear and had a lovely large ass.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> That's why...because it throws you off balance and (theoretically) your subconscious takes over.



Somehow, I don't buy this.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh, and one of the girls I kept saying was fat was apparently thin, but I think in real life, she was a pear and had a lovely large ass.



I thought the same thing!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh, and one of the girls I kept saying was fat was apparently thin, but I think in real life, she was a pear and had a lovely large ass.



Stop checking out my lovely large pear shaped ass, Christine!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 17, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> I thought the same thing!



So I am not crazy.



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Stop checking out my lovely large pear shaped ass, Christine!



Well that won't be happening anytime soon!


----------



## xccxccx12 (Jul 18, 2008)

It works because you move faster when something you think is good, is associated with good. And something you think is bad, is associated with bad. I for the left side, E for the right. 

I have a preference to fat people; my response speed on the area where fat/good was together was nearly doubled and the errors down.


----------



## James (Jul 18, 2008)

well unsurprisingly the test told me I had a strong automatic preference for fat people. Whouldathunkit?


----------



## tattooU (Jul 18, 2008)

It stated i have a moderate preference for fat people compared to thin people. Which i can see, because it was far easier for me to connect positive words when grouped with fat people, than negative words with fat people.


----------



## Durin (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmm

Wow I have a strong automatic preference for Fat People. Whouda thunkit.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 18, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> I found this link to a Harvard study that "requires the ability to distinguish faces of people who are obese and people who are thin. It often reveals an automatic preference for thin people relative to fat people."
> 
> https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/Launch?study=/user/education/weight/weight.expt.xml
> 
> It told me that I have a slight preference for thin people. I'm not sure how accurate it is.


i devised a test of my own.
look at a skinny girl. did you get a boner? if yes, you're attracted to skinny girls.
look at a fat girl. did you get a boner? if yes, you're attracted to fat girls.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 18, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i devised a test of my own.
> look at a skinny girl. did you get a boner? if yes, you're attracted to skinny girls.
> look at a fat girl. did you get a boner? if yes, you're attracted to fat girls.



I don't get boners. I give them.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 18, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I don't get boners. I give them.


my test is a preliminary version.
i'm hoping to have 2.0 ready soon.

i am hereby accepting grants/donations.


----------



## Tina (Jul 18, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Seems fairly accurate.



Laugh Out Loud.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 18, 2008)

"Your data suggest little to no automatic preference between Fat People and Thin People."

Okay...


----------



## bexy (Jul 18, 2008)

"Your data suggest a slight automatic preference for Fat People compared to Thin People."

what, only slight?? but im all about the weird, photoshoppey, strange faced, fake fatties!


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 18, 2008)

I had neutral. I'm not terribly surprised.


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 19, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh, and one of the girls I kept saying was fat was apparently thin, but I think in real life, she was a pear and had a lovely large ass.



I know the one you're talking about.

My results came back as 'slight preference for fat people'. Just wondering, though, what is the test telling me this slight preference is applicable toward? Friendships? Relationships? Employers? Political figures? Maybe it told me, but I skipped past most of the text.

I agree with Tooz that the ability of this test to read my subconscious seems tenuous at best. Any effect my subconscious may have had over my answers would have been overpowered by the fact that I had to remember the categories associated with the letters one way, then unlearn this and learn it again the reverse way, automatically making the second time through slower.

Besides, I could say, 'Your subconscious has a severe preference towards mechanical pencils over Denmark,' and no one can check me, not even you, because it's your subconscious.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 19, 2008)

i started taking it, but the ADD everyone claims nowadays took over. and yeah, those were some creepy pics.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 19, 2008)

Your data suggest a moderate automatic preference for Fat People compared to Thin People.

yay  i love fat people! it said i responded faster to the postive words and fat pictures than when thin was thin and positive words.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

Strong preference for fat people.  All tests like this one (the same kind of test by the same people) are known to be incredibly accurate, though obviously no test can be perfect. 

When I took this back before I was completely self-accepting, I got a slight preference for thin people, and now that I finally have that self-confidence, I get strong preference for fat.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 19, 2008)

I decided that I could not take this seriously from "harvard", after reading that I had to insert my height either in "English" or metric measurements. Well, England has taught and used the metric system for over thirty years you ASSES!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 19, 2008)

I would be interested to look at the results if the pairings were different. They put fat and negative words together first and only at the end put fat and positive words together. I wonder if the results would change if the fat and positive words were paired earlier, before my muscle memory had locked in which button to push for which word or image.


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> All tests like this one (the same kind of test by the same people) are known to be incredibly accurate, though obviously no test can be perfect.



Really? I'd like to see the study that says that tests you take alone at your home computer over the internet are incredibly accurate.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

This should get you started.  No, it doesn't say that "tests on your computer" are incredibly accurate, but that tests of this type have a proven ability to determine what's hidden in the subconscious.

https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/demo/background/bibliotopic.html


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 19, 2008)

It said I didn't have a preference for one or the other which I would say is pretty true. The pictures were indeed, very creepy.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 19, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> Really? I'd like to see the study that says that tests you take alone at your home computer over the internet are incredibly accurate.



Hahaha.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> This should get you started.  No, it doesn't say that "tests on your computer" are incredibly accurate, but that tests of this type have a proven ability to determine what's hidden in the subconscious.
> 
> https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/demo/background/bibliotopic.html



Yeah, really don't buy it, hun.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 19, 2008)

Your Result
Your data suggest little to no automatic preference between Thin People and Fat People. 
The interpretation is described as 'automatic preference for Thin People' if you responded faster when Thin faces and Good words were classified with the same key than when Fat faces and Good words were classified with the same key. Depending on the magnitude of your result, your automatic preference may be described as 'slight', 'moderate', 'strong', or 'little to no preference'.


This would've been easier and less shitarded if they used pictures of actual, sensual fat people rather than godawful morphs because boo hoo they were afraid of permission clearance. Margin of error: fuckbillion


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 20, 2008)

I took it twice and received *"Your data suggest a moderate automatic preference for Fat People compared to Thin People"* both times.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 20, 2008)

Your Result...Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Fat People compared to Thin People.

i knew i loved you fatties hehe


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 20, 2008)

this is what i got. 

Your data suggest little to no automatic preference between Thin People and Fat People.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 20, 2008)

just an fyi..i have no automatic preference between straight people and gay people and little to no automatic preference between Other Religions and Judaism. (being raised in such a religious environment that's not so bad lol)


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm A Proud FA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(And apparently I prefer Judaism to other religions... Go figure!) 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> I'm A Proud FA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (And apparently I prefer Judaism to other religions... Go figure!)



Making aliyah is every Jew's dream, but living in Israel will bring you no joy as an FA Baf.

Judaism is pretty good I feel too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Mine came back with a slight preference for thin people but I have no idea how/why.



Lol, don't feel badly because mine came back this.....

Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Thin People compared to Fat People.

Oh noes....what do I think happened? The morphed pics did throw me off, I was trying really hard to discern fat or thin when they had wide cheek bones/smiles and I was bugged out about the green and white letters...trying really hard not to "mess up". They said my results were based upon how quickly I responded to pics and words about thin people. I went slower on the fat pics because I WAS MAKING SURE I DIDNT CLICK ANYTHING BAD ABOUT THEM BECAUSE I WANTED GOOD RESULTS. Oh fook, I sure messed THAT up 

All this being said....I have noted recently that I tend to always make myself, mentally, the "fattest person in the room" or sometimes....I even see everyone else as "skinny" compared to me. Then later on, I realize it's far from the truth....with others not being anywhere near thin....I just didn't see it. 
So maybe that is telling...?


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Making aliyah is every Jew's dream, but living in Israel will bring you no joy as an FA Baf.
> 
> Judaism is pretty good I feel too.



Absolutely no joy as an FA, you're absolutely right 
I was thinking about it last night actually. I really don't want to spend my life alone. It's a scary thought, and it feels so possible. How can one be in a relationship without physical attraction? Is it even possible?


----------



## olwen (Jul 20, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Your Result...Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Fat People compared to Thin People.
> 
> i knew i loved you fatties hehe



It said the same for me.


----------



## olwen (Jul 20, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> Absolutely no joy as an FA, you're absolutely right
> I was thinking about it last night actually. I really don't want to spend my life alone. It's a scary thought, and it feels so possible. *How can one be in a relationship without physical attraction? Is it even possible?*



Yeah, it's possible. Some people end up in relationships for show.


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 20, 2008)

*Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Fat People compared to Thin People*

*Fat people ROCK! *


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 20, 2008)

Do we prefer them for what? x.x Co-workers? Prospective mates? Entrees?


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL... So apparently, I like the skinnies.

Then again, this might be because I totally missed the part where things got screwy.

Even after they're like... don't be distracted...I totally was and it took me almost one whole set to figure out what I was doing wrong....which explains a whole lot...lol


----------



## HereticFA (Jul 20, 2008)

> Your Result
> Your data suggest a moderate automatic preference for Fat People compared to Thin People.​



I'm bummed, I was trying for a strong preference. I think those "Weekly World News" type of fat-face morphs slowed me down. (Or it may have been the thin-but-chubby-cheeked-lass. I hated having to associate her with thin/negative.)

I find the overall stats the most interesting. 70% prefer thinner faces (to some degree), 19% have no preference, and only 12% prefer fatter faces. (With only 1% having a strong preference.) I'd say the Dim's posters here seem to track the general population taking the test.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 21, 2008)

HereticFA said:


> I'm bummed, I was trying for a strong preference. I think those "Weekly World News" type of fat-face morphs slowed me down. (Or it may have been the thin-but-chubby-cheeked-lass. I hated having to associate her with thin/negative.)



I'm pretty sure I know which "chubby-cheeked-lass" you're referring to. She was the very first person I was to discern between fat or thin. I chose fat because I was sure that they were going to be on "societies ideals" rather than the over-the-top fat faces they actually used.
I did also get the moderate automatic preference for fat as you did and I'm glad for that. I think it says something. Where I do relate to fat people more and enjoy the company of fat people in general more than I do thin folk (strong preference for fat), I am quite liberal when it comes to people overall. I believe that everyone - fat or thin - should be created equally, and I think that might be suggested with the drop from strong automatic preference to fat down to moderate. *That is not to say* that those who received 'strong automatic preference for fat to thin' do not believe everyone should be treated equally and viewed equally. I'm merely offering my viewpoint on my result.

Though it is just an online test that matters close to nothing to me and says nothing at all about me.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 21, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh, and one of the girls I kept saying was fat was apparently thin, but I think in real life, she was a pear and had a lovely large ass.



RFLMAO!

BTW, here's my results:

_"Your Result
Your data suggest a moderate automatic preference for African American compared to European American."_

Yeah, I know. I took the race test instead. I'll do fat folks now.

And for the record, I truly believe I don't have a preference against or towards any race. 

Except Filipinos.


----------



## droekturn (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess as my first post here after years of lurking it is good that it states that I'm part of the 1% that strongly prefers fat people. Of course I known for about 10 yrs since I was 13.


----------



## duraznos (Jul 22, 2008)

"Your data suggest a strong automatic preference for Barack Obama compared to John McCain." 

hehe tell me something i don't know...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 22, 2008)

"Your data suggest that you do not know the difference between your right and left hand. Also, the woman with extra teeth unnerved you" 

View attachment teeth.jpg


----------



## rob1974 (Jul 22, 2008)

that test is a joke.....that test has so much grey area that I don't know where to even start on where to slam it.....to many intangibles come into play.....my result was a strong automatic preference for thin people(which in no way accounts for the fact that i'm sexually attracted to big women).....preference in what sense ????? 
I know that if i do the penis test the result doesn't lie.....cause when i look at a bbw with a big juicy ass and curves all over the place i get an instant woody 
and when i see a runway model that looks like a stick figure you may as well call me limp biscuit


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jul 24, 2008)

Your data suggest little to no automatic preference between Thin People and Fat People.

That's interesting. I always thought of myself as a tolerant person who doesn't discriminate. Guess it's true - when it comes to general assumptions about thin and fat people. But when it comes to sex? Then this thing is totally off. Then I *strongly* prefer fat men.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 24, 2008)

It gave me moderate, but I think that's because overall, and not just in the sexual realm, I feel good about fellow human beings as a rule.


----------



## kioewen (Jul 25, 2008)

The trouble is that this study doesn't differentiates genders. Obviousy, one could admire full-figured women and dislike fat men.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 25, 2008)

Did anyone else find sorting the fat faces from the thin faces difficult? I mean, some of them were obviously exaggerated so there could be no question that they were fat or thin, but I got annoyed when some faces I thought were fat got a little cross underneath them.

Maybe it's faulty thinking on my part?

I think the concept of the test is an interesting one, but I have to question the validity of it. There are some sections in which you could get into a rhythm of pressing just one letter simply because it's come up 5 or 6 times in a row. It's awkward to try and sort quickly, and then be lulled into a sense of repetition. 

I think I'm making sense...


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 25, 2008)

What about all those people with skinny faces but are fat? So maybe people were thinking..oh yeahh...i bet she's an amazing pear...even though she has a skinny face?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't get where pressing I or E for words or faces really does anything. I'm too busy trying to remember what I or E is as it changes, not anything else.


It's sort of a concentration test.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Dibaby35 said:


> What about all those people with skinny faces but are fat? So maybe people were thinking..oh yeahh...i bet she's an amazing pear...even though she has a skinny face?


We could call this the "Kelligrl - Effect"...


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 26, 2008)

I passed the test. :smitten:
I knew it all the time. :smitten:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 26, 2008)

I took this test several years ago. My data suggested that I had a strong automatic preference for fat people.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not doing the quiz.
The answer is BOTH!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 26, 2008)

rob1974 said:


> when i look at a bbw with a big juicy ass and curves all over the place i get an instant woody
> and when i see a runway model that looks like a stick figure you may as well call me limp biscuit



Hahaha, this made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 26, 2008)

kioewen said:


> The trouble is that this study doesn't differentiates genders. Obviousy, one could admire full-figured women and dislike fat men.



Right. And, too, obviously someone could like fat in the sheets, but dis it in the streets, as they say. Right? I mean, am I stating the obvious? lol

Lucky for me it came back just as expected: I have a slight preference for fat people. As a fat person who likes both thin and fat people on every level, but with an acknowledged slight bias toward fatsoes, my "subconscious results" seem to be right in line with my conscious, professed attitudes. If this test is legitimate--and I don't have any reason to think that it isn't--this means not only that I know myself pretty well, but that I am comfortable enough with my preferences to be open and honest about them on a daily basis. Good for me.

I pity the closeted fools.

Toodle-oooh. Been fun. :bow:


----------

